# 2017 Grand Slam Tennis



## Kieran

Time flies, doesn't it? This time last year we wondered could Novak hold off Andy, and now we wonder, can Andy hold off Novak? Murray's first slam as #1, so no pressure there, eh?

Kerber too. A changing of the guard. 

Fedal both declared fit and furious to play.

Youngsters nibbling away at the edges of the field.

I'll make the first bold prediction: Novak won't make the final.

Less bold: nor will Serena, in the ladies.


----------



## Kieran

So Murray and Federer through, without either looking great. Halep is out. Venus is through. Kerber struggled through. Stan, Nishi and Cilic all winning in five sets - Cilic after being two sets down.

Great opening day!


----------



## Pugg

I have high hopes on Dominic Thiem.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I can tell you it's hot here and the tennis players are gunna melt +40C


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I can tell you it's hot here and the tennis players are gunna melt +40C


For that money......wouldn't you?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yes but I live here anyway...........


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes but I live here anyway...........


They( the players) can have the same temperatures during Wimbledon, so no problem.
And you know the saying: if you can't stand the heat, keep out of the .....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> They( the players) can have the same temperatures during Wimbledon, so no problem.
> And you know the saying: if you can't stand the heat, keep out of the .....


Rubbish, same temperatures at Wimbledon as Melbourne- have you even been to Oz, I've been to the UK and can vouch that Wimbledon is like the Arctic compared with Melbourne in January................


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Rubbish, same temperatures at Wimbledon as Melbourne- have you even been to Oz, I've been to the UK and can vouch that Wimbledon is like the Arctic compared with Melbourne in January................


I do have New Zealand in the planning....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still Arctic or Antarctic in comparison


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, Oz is the slam where they often have to announce that "play is suspended, the sun is shining." It gets so hot there that ballkids don't faint, - they melt and become ball-puddles.

Federer is dancing through the rounds so far - I hink we can discount Berdych as a challenge to him - right? Murray stepped up today too, but what about his compatriot knocking out Cilic? Dan Evans almost upset Stan Wawrinka at the US Open, now he came up trumps against Cilic. With Kyle Edmunds in the top 50, and Konte doing great among the femmes fatales, British tennis is doing fairly well lately...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This year is a particularly hot one, so expect a lot of court stoppages.................


----------



## Kieran

Mixed fortunes for the bad boys of Aussie tennis. Just a day after haggling with Federer over his prospects (ie, Nick thought he could win the thing), Kyrgios dumped a two set lead against a classy Andreas Seppi, had match point in the fifth, but lost the final set 10-8. Nick needs Pete Sampras! Seriously. Sampras even mentioned recently that if Nick rang him, he'd take the call. Kyrgios will not become a winner on his own.

The other bad boy is Tomic, and he's into round three. I think he faces Dan Evans, which should be a good match...


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This year is a particularly hot one, so expect a lot of court stoppages.................


Time for a roof and air conditioning like Wimbledon. 
By the way, in my country we are skating one ice I may add


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Time for a roof and air conditioning like Wimbledon.
> By the way, in my country we are skating one ice I may add


Pugg, *Rod Laver Arena-* Melbourne Park has had a removable since 1988 and A/C


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pugg, *Rod Laver Arena-* Melbourne Park has had a removable since 1988 and A/C


Thank you Eddie.


----------



## Pugg

Breaking news: Novak is out in five sets.


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> Breaking news: Novak is out in five sets.


Hey, read the OP, I know that! 

All the rumours of a Tiger Woods lifestyle, Bollywood actresses, Russian lapdancers, trouble at home, seem to be fuelling the fire around Djoker.

Glad he's out, though…


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Hey, read the OP, I know that!
> 
> All the rumours of a Tiger Woods lifestyle, Bollywood actresses, Russian lapdancers, trouble at home, seem to be fuelling the fire around Djoker.
> 
> Glad he's out, though…


I did read that, now it's official ......


----------



## Kieran

Rafa breezed through, but the match with Zverev will be a tough one. Suddenly, Rafa is the veteran and a lean hungry kid is gonna be trying to hammer him. I hope that's on Sunday morning (Irish-time), so I can watch it...


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Rafa breezed through, but the match with Zverev will be a tough one. Suddenly, Rafa is the veteran and a lean hungry kid is gonna be trying to hammer him. I hope that's on Sunday morning (Irish-time), so I can watch it...


No Euro sport over there?


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> No Euro sport over there?


Yeah, but it's just the timing of the matches. For instance, when I got up at 8am this morning, Novak was in deep trouble in the fifth, 5-3 down. So if Nadal-Zverev is scheduled as the last match at night in Melbourne, I have a decent shot at seeing it, but I'm not gonna get up at something like 2am to watch it…


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Yeah, but it's just the timing of the matches. For instance, when I got up at 8am this morning, Novak was in deep trouble in the fifth, 5-3 down. So if Nadal-Zverev is scheduled as the last match at night in Melbourne, I have a decent shot at seeing it, but I'm not gonna get up at something like 2am to watch it…


Okay, get it, same "problem " in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Skilmarilion

This is the man to beat:


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pugg, *Rod Laver Arena-* Melbourne Park has had a removable since 1988 and A/C


Meanwhile Rod Laver deserted your arses and lives in Carlbad California.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Meanwhile Rod Laver deserted your arses and lives in Carlbad California.


He comes back when needed, its all part of our plan to take over the World (PS thats secret)


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> He comes back when needed, its all part of our plan to take over the World (PS thats secret)


Carlsbad is a wealthy community. He made his share.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Carlsbad is a wealthy community. He made his share.


Yeah, not bad for a guy who mostly played in the non-professional era (the money was small anyway)


----------



## Vaneyes

Kyrgios doesn't disappoint.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4135352/Nick-Kyrgios-fined-7-000-Aus-Open-meltdown.html

Nor does Coco Loco, who repeats her tantrums in Melbourne.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-smashes-tennis-racquet-Australian-Open.html

Meanwhile, things are looking real good for King Andy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/tennis/article-4138180/Novak-Djokovic-slide-s-happened-him.html


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I can tell you it's hot here and the tennis players are gunna melt +40C


"I'll take global warming every time."


----------



## Kieran

Murray seems to be up to scratch, a fairly heavy defeat of Sam Querry. I wonder if Andy will feel more pressure now that Novak is gone, or less. And I'm glad Dan Evans dispatched the lousy pup, Tomic.

Federer is facing "his first real test", according to the blurb. Who is this menace who is Federer's first real test? Berdych. It's like describing a life lived in the lap of luxury as a test. Berdych is like a free cream cake after a sumptuous meal. Oh, and an other glass of vino, sir, on the house? A real test. A hardship. Oh gee, can Federer beat Berdych, what a toughie.

Current score is, Federer is hammering him...


----------



## Pugg

Dimitrov started playing at midnight Aussie time... ridiculous.


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, the Australian Open is fairly bizarre in their scheduling. Players have come off court about 4am after long five setters. Heaven only knows how the fans get home. He's looking good though, Dmitrov. He seems different this year: he's actually winning matches he should win.

Rafa did very well against Zverev, eh? What a great old-fashioned brawl. He's starting to fist-pump with some conviction, which usually means the others better watch out.

Serena is rolling through quietly too, apart from a spat with a journo. I think she was a bit touchy there, the bloke's job is to ask questions. But she's obviously in great form...


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Yeah, the Australian Open is fairly bizarre in their scheduling. Players have come off court about 4am after long five setters. Heaven only knows how the fans get home. He's looking good though, Dmitrov. He seems different this year: he's actually winning matches he should win.
> 
> Rafa did very well against Zverev, eh? What a great old-fashioned brawl. He's starting to fist-pump with some conviction, which usually means the others better watch out.
> 
> Serena is rolling through quietly too, apart from a spat with a journo. I think she was a bit touchy there, the bloke's job is to ask questions. But she's obviously in great form...


I only saw highlights, I can't watch a whole match from Nadal, makes me nervous with his stupid "habits" drives me up the wall.


----------



## Pugg

Andy Murray is out.


----------



## Kieran

Shocking! What the heck happened to Murray?


----------



## Kieran

Is Federer 8 years older than Nishikori, or 8 years younger? It's fairly unbelievable that he took 6 months off injured and can still breeze about the court, while basically being an octogenarian in tennis years.


----------



## Vaneyes

Apocalypse Australia, #1s crumble.

Andy, another visit to the Dark Side.










Coco Loco, tennis' new evil queen?


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I only saw highlights, I can't watch a whole match from Nadal, makes me nervous with his stupid "habits" drives me up the wall.


Hair transplant aside, Wedgie's a wreck. It's stupendous, that he's advanced this far. Good luck to him. We need some charm.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Is Federer 8 years older than Nishikori, or 8 years younger? It's fairly unbelievable that he took 6 months off injured and can still breeze about the court, while basically being an octogenarian in tennis years.


Nishikori, what a waste of extraordinary talent. I agreed with some pre-match babble, that it's his year to put up or shut up.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kieran said:


> What the heck happened to Murray?


I'd like to see some of the hype surrounding him mellow, so not the worst result by any means.

All these years later, it's still a futile endeavour hoping (or worse, expecting) that someone like Kei can give Roger a game. The 'second tier' has been disappointing for the past decade, save for Wawrinka's recent triumphs and possibly the promise of Del Potro, which unfortunately never transpired.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kieran said:


> Yeah, the Australian Open is fairly bizarre in their scheduling. Players have come off court about 4am after long five setters. Heaven only knows how the fans get home. He's looking good though, Dmitrov. He seems different this year: he's actually winning matches he should win.
> 
> Rafa did very well against Zverev, eh? What a great old-fashioned brawl. He's starting to fist-pump with some conviction, which usually means the others better watch out.
> 
> Serena is rolling through quietly too, apart from a spat with a journo. I think she was a bit touchy there, the bloke's job is to ask questions. But she's obviously in great form...


Don't worry the trams keep running here


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Dimitrov started playing at midnight Aussie time... ridiculous.


Its the coolest time of the day- you really would not want to be playing at noon........... Plus its suits you guys TV schedules................


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Its the coolest time of the day- you really would not want to be playing at noon........... Plus its suits you guys TV schedules................


For us in Europe it was good but you have to be a night-owl to keep the focus as player.
The whole tennis union would go on strike with those times.


----------



## MarkMcD

I'm hoping Rafa can get back to his best form this year, the poor man's had a really bad time just lately, but please, someone tell him to stop picking his pants out of him bum at the start of every service lol!


----------



## Vaneyes

Men's Singles. If Raonic gets by Wedgie....

http://www.ausopen.com/en_AU/scores/draws/ms/index.html

Women's Singles. If The Beast gets by Konta....

http://www.ausopen.com/en_AU/scores/draws/ws/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Its the coolest time of the day- you really would not want to be playing at noon........... Plus its suits you guys TV schedules................


Re North America viewing, get these stars up earlier, Eddie. Begin play 7am Melbourne time.


----------



## Pugg

MarkMcD said:


> I'm hoping Rafa can get back to his best form this year, the poor man's had a really bad time just lately, but please, someone tell him to stop picking his pants out of him bum at the start of every service lol!


How about those ridiculous manners with the bottles and the pouncing of the ball.


----------



## Kieran

Getting to the money end, and there's a lot of players in their 30's and even mid-30's left: Venus, Roger, Serena. Mirjana Lucic-Baroni, especially ancient people. What could it be that has them buck the historic trend of early burnout in tennis?

Rafa and Stan are both 30 and 31. It's like an episode of the Antiques Roadshow. Youngest player that's left (Pliskova) is 25 in March. Whatever happened to teen phenomenons? Zverev (the Younger) gets huge kudos from the media - for reaching the third round. He'll be 20 in April. Rafa won a slam just after his 19th birthday. Becker had a few of them by then. Are the younger players physically undeveloped by comparison? Doesn't look like it.

Or do they lack something in the trouser department? 

What is it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Getting to the money end, and there's a lot of players in their 30's and even mid-30's left: Venus, Roger, Serena. Mirjana Lucic-Baroni, especially ancient people. What could it be that has them buck the historic trend of early burnout in tennis?
> 
> Rafa and Stan are both 30 and 31. It's like an episode of the Antiques Roadshow. Youngest player that's left (Pliskova) is 25 in March. Whatever happened to teen phenomenons? Zverev (the Younger) gets huge kudos from the media - for reaching the third round. He'll be 20 in April. Rafa won a slam just after his 19th birthday. Becker had a few of them by then.* Are the younger players physically undeveloped by comparison? Doesn't look like it.
> 
> Or do they lack something in the trouser department? *
> 
> What is it?


I can only guess that many are using their American university scholarships to actually obtain a degree that gives them a better chance at making good money faster and longer. Of course, it's not as much as top level professional tennis, but how many will/can achieve that.


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Getting to the money end, and there's a lot of players in their 30's and even mid-30's left: Venus, Roger, Serena. Mirjana Lucic-Baroni, especially ancient people. What could it be that has them buck the historic trend of early burnout in tennis?
> 
> Rafa and Stan are both 30 and 31. It's like an episode of the Antiques Roadshow. Youngest player that's left (Pliskova) is 25 in March. Whatever happened to teen phenomenons? Zverev (the Younger) gets huge kudos from the media - for reaching the third round. He'll be 20 in April. Rafa won a slam just after his 19th birthday. Becker had a few of them by then. Are the younger players physically undeveloped by comparison? Doesn't look like it.
> 
> Or do they lack something in the trouser department?
> 
> What is it?


Some players just doing it for the money, just like hustlers, however I do see a great progress with Thiem


----------



## Kieran

Vamos, indeed! A great performance by Nadal, chopped down the giant tree, and he looks to be coming back to his very best. Grigor will be much more tricky though. And I don't like the way the media are all hyping a Fedal final. Stan is still there and he's gone quietly through the rounds, looking mean...


----------



## Vaneyes

Seniors Week continues. A step backward for Raonic, with flu and abductor issues/excuses. GS quest continues.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...with-win-over-milos-raonic-at-australian-open


----------



## Skilmarilion

Five down, two to go.


----------



## Pugg

King Roger did it again.:clap:


----------



## Kieran

A Williams sis final - and will we have a Fedal final too? I think that although Grigor's history as a championship player, and his H2H against Rafa, are both woeful, he maybe a player whose time has come. But so far, he hasn't beaten a single player that sets alarms ringing for a Rafa fan like me. And he's still dropped 2 sets along the way. But he's young, fresh and obviously confident, and as Roger said after the match today, you don't want to face a confident player.

What was the story on Roger's injury timeout today? Did he suggest it's a groin strain?


----------



## Pugg

> What was the story on Roger's injury timeout today?


I only saw a small clip in the news, they only talked about "time out" not the reason behind it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Your assignment, should you choose to take it, is to upend Seniors Week."

*


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *"Your assignment, should you choose to take it, is to upend Seniors Week."
> 
> *


 He is very popular with the ladies, and the gay community.


----------



## Kieran

Vamos! The Grigolo dispatched to the stud farm, knackered!

What a match!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Six down, one to go ...


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, great photo! After all his injury troubles in his career, I really hope Rafa takes this one...


----------



## Pugg

I go for Roger, at 35 he deserves it .


----------



## Art Rock

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Pugg

Says a lot of the stamina from the youngsters.


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> A Williams sis final - and will we have a Fedal final too? I think that although Grigor's history as a championship player, and his H2H against Rafa, are both woeful, he maybe a player whose time has come. But so far, he hasn't beaten a single player that sets alarms ringing for a Rafa fan like me. And he's still dropped 2 sets along the way. But he's young, fresh and obviously confident, and as Roger said after the match today, you don't want to face a confident player.
> 
> What was the story on Roger's injury timeout today? Did he suggest it's a groin strain?


Hello Kieran! I watched the Williams sisters final last night. I must say that both my husband and myself are absolutely appalled that women can play for 1hr23mins and the men for 5 hours and get the same prize money. Totally outrageous discrimination AGAINST male players. I'm not watching womens' tennis any more as a protest. It's boring and very hard on the ears anyway.


----------



## Pugg

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Hello Kieran! I watched the Williams sisters final last night. I must say that both my husband and myself are absolutely appalled that women can play for 1hr23mins and the men for 5 hours and get the same prize money. Totally outrageous discrimination AGAINST male players. I'm not watching womens' tennis any more as a protest. It's boring and very hard on the ears anyway.


I am so with you, but the male union did go along with it .......eventually.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> I go for Roger, at 35 he deserves it .


​


----------



## Art Rock

It was thrilling to watch.


----------



## Kieran

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Hello Kieran! I watched the Williams sisters final last night. I must say that both my husband and myself are absolutely appalled that women can play for 1hr23mins and the men for 5 hours and get the same prize money. Totally outrageous discrimination AGAINST male players. I'm not watching womens' tennis any more as a protest. It's boring and very hard on the ears anyway.


Yo! Long time, no see, how are you? 

I totally agree. But that's modern PC gender politics.

Today's match was a great one, but rafa kinda lacked intensity in the fifth, just when he needed to be aggressive. I don't know where Federer gets his energy from, but he hit the ball very cleanly in the fifth...


----------



## Vaneyes

With this F-win, some parallels with Jack Nicklaus (golf)...18 majors, a late major at '86 Masters.:tiphat::tiphat:










Related:

http://www.cbssports.com/golf/news/...on-joining-the-club-with-18th-grand-slam-win/


----------



## Vaneyes

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Hello Kieran! I watched the Williams sisters final last night. I must say that both my husband and myself are absolutely appalled that women can play for 1hr23mins and the men for 5 hours and get the same prize money. Totally outrageous discrimination AGAINST male players. I'm not watching womens' tennis any more as a protest. It's boring and very hard on the ears anyway.


If the sisters split 1st and 2nd prize money, would that heal the wound?


----------



## EricABQ

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Hello Kieran! I watched the Williams sisters final last night. I must say that both my husband and myself are absolutely appalled that women can play for 1hr23mins and the men for 5 hours and get the same prize money. Totally outrageous discrimination AGAINST male players. I'm not watching womens' tennis any more as a protest. It's boring and very hard on the ears anyway.


What an absurd thing to get outraged about. Did any of that money come out of your pocket? No? Then who gives a *****.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> If the sisters split 1st and 2nd prize money, would that heal the wound?


No, I stand for equality - equal pay for equal work.


----------



## znapschatz

Federer v. Nadal was a great match, but frankly, I didn't care who won. I would have applauded any great play from either. My wife, however, is a huge fan of Federer, so I had to be more circumspect when Rafa worked his will, or face the withering glance of a true fanatic. Anything but that  .


----------



## Vaneyes

While we're waiting for the next event, a photo of the first Wimbledon match, July 9, 1877.


----------



## Pugg

We do have a a full ATP tournament in Rotterdam at the moment .


----------



## Skilmarilion

Nadal is making it happen.

I like his prospects heading into week 2.


----------



## ldiat

ldiat's wife here. I'm the tennis nut of the family. Very disappointed that no American woman or man is still in the hunt. I thought Isner might be our next hope but he couldnt do it. But I do love the remaining players. I think Djokovic will win it all. On a side note. My daughter and I were in Paris several years ago and we toured the Roland Garros tennis complex. They let us sit in the seats and walk around. It was thrilling.


----------



## Pugg

I do have all my hope on Dominic Thiem, time for some fresh blood


----------



## Kieran

Thiem/Djoker vs Young Ralph in the semi would be a blockbuster match. I like Thiem too, he seems to have held it together in Paris, unlike Zverev, who perhaps hadn't slept through fright once he dispatched Nole in Rome.

But Thiem was hammered by Novak in Rome, so will that affect him negatively, or will it make him more difficult?

I'm not discounting Rafa's opponent, by the way, but on this form, Rafa is prohibitive favourite against everybody. The ultimate question with Rafa: will he tighten up as he gets nearer?

The other half of the draw is interesting too: Stan and Andy heading for a semi-final brawl. Both are playing well, but will one of them fade, and the other grow? I think Murray will make the final on Sunday...


----------



## Pugg

Thiem just blew Djokovic from the court, 7-6/6-4/6-0


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> Thiem just blew Djokovic from the court, 7-6/6-4/6-0


Incredible. Djoker is really slumping, but Thiem is looking like the real deal. Djoker must have really sulked in that third set... :lol:

Rafa v DT is gonna be a very interesting match...


----------



## ldiat

WOW!!! Djokovic out. I have no idea what is going on with him. I also am rooting for Thiem. It would be great to see a new face at the top. Nadal is going to be VERY hard to beat though. So we will see.


----------



## Art Rock

Murray-Wawrinka should be an interesting semi-final as well.


----------



## Pugg

Go on Dominic, kick those guys ##### and win.


----------



## Kieran

What a match between Stan and Andy! have to say, some of Stan's shotmaking in the fifth was Federeresque. Andy was blown away...


----------



## Pugg

Dominic let most of all himself down, not a shadow of his match against the Djok.


----------



## Art Rock

Kudos and congrats to 20 years old Jelena Ostapenko. What a performance!


----------



## Vaneyes

100 highest paid athletes

https://www.forbes.com/athletes/list/#tab:overall

Tennis:

#4 Federer $64M

#16 Djokovic $37.6M

#26 Nishikori $33.9M

#33 Nadal $31.5M

#40 Murray $28.8M

#51 S. Williams $27M


----------



## Kieran

Stan the Man v Rafa Who's _Really _the Man.

What a match in prospect. If Rafa plays like he's been playing, it'll be ugly and brutal and most likely swift. If he tightens up, it could still be ugly, but Stan has the backhand from angels, and could make it interesting.

I think no matter how ugly it gets, Spanish dentures will taste Trophy tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Stan the Man v Rafa Who's _Really _the Man.
> 
> What a match in prospect. If Rafa plays like he's been playing, it'll be ugly and brutal and most likely swift. If he tightens up, it could still be ugly, but Stan has the backhand from angels, and could make it interesting.
> 
> I think no matter how ugly it gets, Spanish dentures will taste Trophy tomorrow afternoon...


30 minutes watching Rafa make me wanna grab some tranquillizers. 
The neurotic manners of that guy, give me a break.


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> 30 minutes watching Rafa make me wanna grab some tranquillizers.
> The neurotic manners of that guy, give me a break.


Give the rest of the world a break too - when Rafa plays like this, he's invincible. Roll on Wimbledon. He was immense today, and it wasn't too taxing either. Poor Stan had no place to go, and nowhere to hide..,.


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Give the rest of the world a break too - when Rafa plays like this, he's invincible. Roll on Wimbledon. He was immense today, and it wasn't too taxing either. Poor Stan had no place to go, and nowhere to hide..,.


ON Dutch T.V they made a short film of all his rituals, it's hilarious when you see them so fast after each other.
( They are taken the mick as you understand)


----------



## Vaneyes

"Mac" with some "beastly" comments.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/tennis/40408799


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Mac" with some "beastly" comments.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/tennis/40408799


He's never shy/ short for a word or two, later this week on BBC he will say he means it different.


----------



## Kieran

In fairness, I think John McEnroe was being generous. The top women players would struggle to win a set against any male in the top 1000. The best junior boys, junior Wimbo champs, etc, would most likely beat the best women. But Serena had to be typically touchy in her reply...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> In fairness, I think John McEnroe was being generous. The top women players would struggle to win a set against any male in the top 1000. The best junior boys, junior Wimbo champs, etc, would most likely beat the best women. But Serena had to be typically touchy in her reply...


Of course he was closer to being right than wrong, but politically speaking, men versus women in pro sports has always been a hot potato. Examples: Billie Jean King vs. Bobby Riggs; Babe Zaharias, Michelle Wie, Annika Sorenstam playing PGA Tour events.

Seems like this is where we're headed--a match with John McEnroe and Serena Williams.

OT question, wondering if this is John McEnroe posing with Czech power company (CEZ/Temelin Power Station) interns? This bikini contest for jobs story is currently an internet firestorm.










Reference:

http://www.mix941.com/czech-power-plant-holds-bikini-contest-choose-interns/


----------



## Pugg

Another Wimbledon is upon us, the most prestigious fortnight of the year.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Make them use wooden rackets I say


----------



## Vaneyes

Knee trouble. Stan the Man's (5) gone.

"In the first big Wimbledon upset, Russia's Daniil Medvedev defeated fifth-seeded Stan Wawrinka of Switzerland in five sets, 6-4, 3-6, 6-4, 6-1. The loss ended Wawrinka's hopes of becoming only the ninth man to complete the career Slam."


----------



## Kieran

Complete bummer for the fans on some courts yesterday. 2 matches on Centre ended prematurely through injury, and Tomic the Tank Engine showed the absolute worst attitude any sportsman can be accused of having. The two lads who retired through injury - Dolgo and Klizan - can be forgiven easily, but Tomic should be facing severe trouble for his attitude. Brainless lads like this drive me crazy.

Interesting match on centre court today - Murray v Dustin Brown, one of the genuine showmen of the tour, even if the sum of his efforts year-round don't add up to the total of his ability. Is Murray fully fit? Couple of times he shifted around the court quite gingerly on Monday...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Complete bummer for the fans on some courts yesterday. 2 matches on Centre ended prematurely through injury, and Tomic the Tank Engine showed the absolute worst attitude any sportsman can be accused of having. The two lads who retired through injury - Dolgo and Klizan - can be forgiven easily, but Tomic should be facing severe trouble for his attitude. Brainless lads like this drive me crazy.
> 
> Interesting match on centre court today - Murray v Dustin Brown, one of the genuine showmen of the tour, even if the sum of his efforts year-round don't add up to the total of his ability. Is Murray fully fit? Couple of times he shifted around the court quite gingerly on Monday...


$45K to RD1 "losers".

Related:

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/federer-djokovic-play-opening-matches-wimbledon-48431027

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/04/sports/tennis/wimbledon-day-2-bernard-tomic.html

JERKS BONUS:

'Medvedev tosses change at umpire's chair'

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial

'Nick Kyrgios, the reluctant rising star of tennis'

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/07/10/nick-kyrgios-the-reluctant-rising-star-of-tennis


----------



## Pugg

I was wondering what happened to the talented Taylor Fritz, now I know, not even 20 and married and became father....
Not much of a professional tennis attitude.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I was wondering what happened to the talented Taylor Fritz, now I know, not even 20 and married and became father....
> Not much of a professional tennis attitude.


Yep, he'll be 20 on October 28. Current ranking, 128. Hopefully, he and Raquel get things sorted. A new family arrival can be tough.

"He married tennis player Raquel Pedraza in California in July 2016, after dating for over two years.[SUP][10][/SUP] Raquel gave birth to the couple's child, a boy named Jordan, in January 2017."

" John Isner is the only American that was able to reach an ATP final faster." Ironically, he lost in Round 1 to. Fritz 6' 4", Isner 6' 10".











Related:

http://www.atpworldtour.com/en/news/taylor-fritz-wedding-2016


----------



## Kieran

I don't like this kid Khachanov, I think he'll be a handful for Rafa tomorrow...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Go Bernerd Tomic -well not really faking injury was that an old Macenroe play.................


----------



## Pugg

Go, Dominic Thiem go, you can do it .:clap:


----------



## Vaneyes

Men's Singles/4th Round

http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/draws/index.html

Muggers who probably get additional questions from customs agents.


----------



## Pugg

Berdych V Thiem on court 3 :devil:


----------



## Kieran

What an incredible match between Rafa and Muller. I thought rafa was as bad in the first two sets as he'd been in 2015, then he got a grip on things, won the next two. Big mistake to take a long toilet break - both went off, and the umpire too, I think - but the final set was Muller's moment of glory. And exceptional set of tennis by both of them, dominated by Muller's cool play on serve. Rafa bunched his fists at the first 4 match points again, tough as a Chicago cop, but even that great warrior ran out of space to move.

Match of the tournament, and maybe the performance of the tournament so far, by Gilles Muller. 15-13 in the fifth!!

Great wins for Cilic, Murray, Federer - and in the women, Venus, Ostapenko, Muguruza - and Johanna Konta! Good day for the Brits...


----------



## Pugg

I do hope Tomáš Berdych will win, then he can bow out in a blaze of glory .
Such a gentleman.


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> I do hope Tomáš Berdych will win, then he can bow out in a blaze of glory .
> Such a gentleman.


I hope the semi-finals are:

Murray-Cilic
Berdych-Raonic

With Murray winning the title...


----------



## Kieran

Konta: Aussie, or Brit?

I have a hard time thinking of her as a British player. She's only a Brit for 6 years, but her origin tale takes place far away from there. I don't think it's the same as opportunist flag thieves like Rusedski, clambering onto the courts with his North American twang, and teeing other players off in the process, but...it is the same actually, isn't it?

Or is it?


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Konta: Aussie, or Brit?
> 
> I have a hard time thinking of her as a British player. She's only a Brit for 6 years, but her origin tale takes place far away from there. I don't think it's the same as opportunist flag thieves like Rusedski, clambering onto the courts with his North American twang, and teeing other players off in the process, but...it is the same actually, isn't it?
> 
> Or is it?


I have that with Murray, if he wins he's British, when he loses he's a Scott. 
( Commentary from commentators)


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> I have that with Murray, if he wins he's British, when he loses he's a Scott.
> ( Commentary from commentators)


Well, he's a Scot who no longer wants to be a Brit, apparently. :lol:

Or at least, no longer a member of the United Kingdom. But yeah, we see that he's British when he wins, and Scottish when he loses. You ought to be Irish, because we lost track years ago of how many of our successful or famous writers, footballers, actors etc have been described as British...


----------



## Vaneyes

Murray hammered by Querrey. Raonic getting hammered by the old man. Joker tip-toeing with Birdman. Cilic watching all with a cold beer.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Wimbledon+Matches&FORM=S00035









Guv, let's not forget...


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I do hope Tomáš Berdych will win, then he can bow out in a blaze of glory .
> Such a gentleman.


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> I hope the semi-finals are:
> 
> Murray-Cilic
> Berdych-Raonic
> 
> With Murray winning the title...


Two out of four names are right.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


In Scotland they wearing skirts, just as .......( you name it)


----------



## Pugg

Sorry Brits, you are out


----------



## Vaneyes

Jumping ahead, Federer v. Cilic, and the old man wins his 8th title.


----------



## Kieran

Pugg said:


> Sorry Brits, you are out


And so are all the Scots, Aussies and Irish! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Bright spot..."Andy" corrects John "The Mouth" McEnroe's recent gaps/gaffs.

https://www.si.com/tennis/2017/07/12/andy-murray-reporter-response-women-tennis-video


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Jumping ahead, Federer v. Cilic, and the old man wins his 8th title.


My head says yes but my heart goes with the man with the silly hat.


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> And so are all the Scots, Aussies and Irish! :lol:


I must add a small correction, the older Murray brother is still in, doubles with his partner.


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> Bright spot..."Andy" corrects John "The Mouth" McEnroe's recent gaps/gaffs.
> 
> https://www.si.com/tennis/2017/07/12/andy-murray-reporter-response-women-tennis-video


McEnroe is not actually in that video, but Andy was quick there. I don't consider McEnroe's views on Serena to be wrong though. I think the McEnroe interviewer was a bit like the interviewer who Andy corrected, they were wrong in their assertions...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Art Rock

All hail the king!


----------



## Vaneyes

Oh dear...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...r-shouting-advice_us_596b5c41e4b0d6341fe97c6a


----------



## Kieran

Here we go again...any thoughts?


----------



## Granate

I just hope Nadal doesn't mess up for the mental sake of my father. He's terrible at watching tennis. A man of no patience.

I didn't ever mention that Spain won't bring a new Nadal in like... centuries. It's more likely for us to win the 2nd FIFA World Cup than repeating this.


----------



## Kieran

That's it. I think Rafa might do well, given how the field is falling over like bowling balls. I think given how many times he's had to skip this event through injury, there'd be a certain justice if Rafa was to take it...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kieran said:


> Here we go again...any thoughts?


I'm thinking dude in pink can do this.










Meanwhile, the bottom of the draw is unbelievably open after Cilic's loss. We're guaranteed a first time slam finalist out of this bunch:

Querry, M. Zverev, Lorenzi, Anderson, Shapavalov (maybe this guy is the big future prospect, instead of A. Zverev), Carreno Busta, Pouille, and Schwartzman.


----------



## Kieran

I just wish he wasn't wearing pink! Remember Sod? He wore pink that day. Rafa has never won a tourney in pink. Go back to black, Rafa! 

Yeah, the bottom of the draw looks really interesting - would love to see Shapavalov reach the final from there...


----------



## Granate

*WTA US Open*


































My prediction is between these four players...
And yours?


----------



## Kieran

I'm hoping Maria doesn't get anywhere near it. I wasn't into the idea of giving her any WCs into anything, to be honest.

Garbine! That's who I think will win it, but I wouldn't write off Ostapenko either....


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kieran said:


> Garbine!


Always.


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> I'm hoping Maria doesn't get anywhere near it. I wasn't into the idea of giving her any WCs into anything, to be honest.
> 
> Garbine! That's who I think will win it, but I wouldn't write off Ostapenko either....


She's out, even the morning news has to bring it.


----------



## Granate

Garbiñe, Maria, and also Carla Suárez are all out. Well. I'll have to stick to the ATP matches from now on. 

Honestly, watching the Sharapova match was a show in all senses. She played like a junior. Her decisions were out of any mind. Squashing everything she could. 51 unforced errors are unacceptable in a player like her.


----------



## Granate

In a funny spin of events, one of these players has a chance of being a US Open finalist:

Sam Querrey
Kevin Anderson
Pablo Carreño-Busta
Diego Schwartzman


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> In a funny spin of events, one of these players has a chance of being a US Open finalist:
> 
> Sam Querrey
> Kevin Anderson
> Pablo Carreño-Busta
> Diego Schwartzman


For me this guy can have it, saw some highlights, he kicked that Canadian guys ##s .


----------



## ldiat

4 US women in the quarter finials. cool! and their names "COCO-MADISON-SLOAN" venus. i wonder if the girls drink tea? i bet if i sent them a tea pic on twitter they would say "cool"


----------



## Kieran

Good match now between Stephens and Sevastova. Have to say, I'm impressed by the Latvian, and was delighted she dispatched Sharapova. This match is ominously shaping up the same...


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> In a funny spin of events, one of these players has a chance of being a US Open finalist:
> 
> Sam Querrey
> Kevin Anderson
> Pablo Carreño-Busta
> Diego Schwartzman
> 
> [


And another step closer to victory.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> In a funny spin of events, one of these players has a chance of being a US Open finalist:
> 
> Sam Querrey
> Kevin Anderson
> Pablo Carreño-Busta
> Diego Schwartzman


So close but one or two shot to short.


----------

